# And The Wife Said..................



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

What in the world do you want one of those for?
This machine is payment on money owed me for a job I did almost two years ago.I have been dunning this guy for the money he owed me.I even had a lein placed on his house.This Quad sells for over $7,000 new and it is one year old.The man owed me just over $4,000 plus filing fees.The title to this machine has been searched and is free and clear. My atty. drew up a new contract,withdrew the lein,and had the quad signed over to me.
Well back to the wife's question .What in the world am I going to do with this thing? So far I rode it up on my trailer.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Here is another picture*

This machine is a 2003


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

You can put a snow blade on it, maybe tow a small trailer around, pull a tow behind mower. Of course you wouldn't use it to play with.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a nice ride. Do you hunt at all. Gotta have on if you hunt alot.

I have one a few years ago, sold it to buy my boat.

I don't hunt as much as I used to anyways.

They are great for long treks into the field, hauling you trailer around, plowing snow, etc.

Nice machine. Enjoy it.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*This is a whole lot of machine*

I don't know much about Quads. I figure now I will learn. Twin cylander engine, and my sons can't wait for the weekend when they are off to go riding this thing.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I have riden some before*

But nothing like this thing. It is powerful and has on demand 4 wheel drive.My son tells me real 4 wheel drive.My son has a Polaris 500 sportsman and he is already trying to weasel this one out of me. He has a tow behind self contained finish mower for his and a plow.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice machine slip.
I want to get one except i sort of hate them... 

Now that everyone has quads.. there is no more unchartered areas in Maine... it used to be up in the mountains.. some good fishing spots required a 2 mile hike up a mountain.. This was nice because it kept them pristine...

now everyone has quads so there are no off limit areas... 

that said, i still want one i think a plow would be great or id use it for pulling my large trailer around... 

The polaris makes anice machine... i test drove a polaris and a yamaha.. they both have independent suspension and give a suprisingly great ride... 

we have all sorts of sand pits around here and at any given sunday or saturday there are 20-40 quads riding the pits... looks like fun, but id hate to live too near them as they are annoying to listen to all day.. bad enough, my neighbor has one and every so often he comes riding through my yard....


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*John*

I feel the same way as you do. A lot peole feel it is thier God given right to trespass on other people's property. For the same reasons I am not much of a fan of snowmobiles either


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

BTW Slip: the polaris i looked at was selling for 5500$ one year old.. so you got a good deal...

As for snow mobiles, they are sort of a nuisance, but they are really strictly monitored up here.. no going off of trails...

Strange.. In the winter we lose about 1 snow mobiler per weekend on average... but no one says anything because the state gets so much money from the riders (fees/lodging/gass ect)... if one kid per weekend was accidentally shot, they would be up in arms trying to get rid of guns...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

A machine like that will do almost anything a good pack horse could do. I don't know how much property you own, but if a lot of acreage, you can tow a trailer with fence posts, animal feed, firewood, deer carcass, pretty much anywhere you need to. Of course if you live in 3/4 acre suburbia, it is gonna sit mostly in the garage.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: John*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I feel the same way as you do. A lot peole feel it is thier God given right to trespass on other people's property. For the same reasons I am not much of a fan of snowmobiles either *


Here! Here! I feel the same way and I used to snowmobile!
But did so only in areas that were designated or I was invited.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Joe*

I have 3 places. Where i live I have 11 acres.Farm 3 miles away I have 75 acres.The place where it would be most handy is 43 miles away,89 acres.I bought the place about 4 years ago and I am eventually going to live there.The property consists of a valley with a south facing slope and a north facing slope.It is L shaped and has frontage on two roads. Half of it was farmed at one time maybe 40-50 years ago,now even that has retreed itself. The other half is forest.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

It's a really nice machine, and a whole lot better than getting nothing.

Some guy around here mounted a machine gun on his, and then pulled a second machine gunner behind. Give that some serious thought.. LOL


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks to me a whole better than carrying a debt on your books. you'll probably use a lot


----------

